# 2 Brothers, both soldiers killed in Quebec highway crash



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2008)

Terribly sad news, especially of 2 brothers; I hate hearing stuff like this after guys get home.

RIP!




> *2 soldiers killed in Quebec highway crash*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Tuesday, July 22, 2008 |  6:02 PM ET  Comments44Recommend31*
> 
> ...


----------



## car (Jul 23, 2008)

Terrible story.

RIP Warriors


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 23, 2008)

That's just awful.

RIP

Prayers out to your family and friends

LL


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 23, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## Pete031 (Jul 23, 2008)

Saw it on the news this morning. Brutal.

Rest In Peace Brothers.


----------



## BS502 (Jul 23, 2008)

That's so sad.  Rest in peace, young Warriors.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tragic, senseless...   RIP.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 23, 2008)

RIP Warriors


----------



## tova (Jul 23, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

